# Bikeshort



## Tatü (29. Dezember 2010)

Meine Bikeshort löst sich mittlerweile etwas auf und ich brauch noch eine neue. Hier meine bisherige





Könnt ihr mir helfen? Eine Hose mit Lüftungsmöglichkeiten wäre gut und
Männerhosen sind mir eher zu groß.
Welche Shorts fahrt ihr?


----------



## nikl69 (29. Dezember 2010)

warte mal noch 2 Monate, von Platzangst gibt es dann ein paar tolle Hosen für diesen Bereich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaz (29. Dezember 2010)

Fahre ne Freeride Short von Loeka, kann ich nur empfehlen ^^ Kann man an der Seite auch aufzippen für zusätzliche Luftzufuhr. Unkaputtbar und zudem wasserabweisend


----------



## blutbuche (30. Dezember 2010)

fox und o´neal kann ich empfehlen !!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Dezember 2010)

dier hier hab ich neu entdeckt aber anscheinend ausverkauft (ich denke eher: noch nicht lieferbar)
http://www.ladybikewear.de/Radhosen/Bike-Shorts/Scott-Shorts-Full-Volume-black-2011::1023.html


----------



## Tatü (30. Dezember 2010)

Kann man sich die Modelle von Platzangst für 2011 schon irgendwo angucken? Hab nichts gefunden.


----------



## MeikeSimpson (30. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte bei der letzten Bestellung in 2010 schon nen Katalog mit dabei. Im Internet habe ich aber auch noch nichts gefunden. 

Die Kollektion2011 soll wohl ab März/April bestellbar sein. Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig!!!!


----------



## nikl69 (30. Januar 2011)

http://raderlebnisse.de/2011/01/13/platzangst-collektion-2011/


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Januar 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> dier hier hab ich neu entdeckt aber anscheinend ausverkauft (ich denke eher: noch nicht lieferbar)
> http://www.ladybikewear.de/Radhosen/Bike-Shorts/Scott-Shorts-Full-Volume-black-2011::1023.html




ich konnte diese Hose doch kaufen, und sie ist superklasse! Passt wie angegossen, ist endlich mal ein bisschen länger geschnitten, nicht zu weit, der Stoff schön weich, obwohl er winddicht ist...


----------



## karmakiller (31. Januar 2011)

welche Hose denn ? der link funktioniert nicht 

@Tatü: 
suchst du noch ?


----------



## 4mate (31. Januar 2011)

Scott-Shorts-Full-Volume-black-2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (31. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt diese Hose bestellt hat zwar keine Lüftungsschlitze ist aber trotzdem super und sitzt gut


----------



## Hummelbrumm (31. Januar 2011)

Schaut gut aus. 
Was ist das denn für eine genau?


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Januar 2011)

sieht aus wie Troy Lee


----------



## 4mate (31. Januar 2011)

*2011 TLD               "MOTO SHORTS" BLACK*


----------



## karmakiller (1. Februar 2011)

ok , ich hätte dir sonst die Gore Women Freeride Short empfohlen.  
Ich fahre sie seit letztem Frühjahr selbst und das ist die beste Short, die ich bisher hatte  
Eine tolle Belüftung erfährt sie durch zwei senkrechte Reißverschlüsse an den Oberschenkeln
Optisch finde ich sie auch super, ist aber vom Material natürlich nicht so dick wie die Troy Lee-Short


----------



## Hummelbrumm (1. Februar 2011)

Thx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (1. Februar 2011)

Gore Women Freeride Short ist mir viel zu dünn vom Stoff. Ein Mittelding zwischen den Troy Lee und der Gore wäre auch noch gut.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Februar 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Scott-Shorts-Full-Volume-black-2011



Danke für den Link!

@Tatü: Vielleicht diese neue Scott, der Stoff scheint ziemlich robust zu sein, ist aber doch weich... anscheinend hab ich ein EInzelstücl gekauft, ich finde die nirgendwo...


----------



## 4mate (1. Februar 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ... anscheinend hab ich ein EInzelstücl gekauft, ich finde die nirgendwo...


Damen=Hosen+kurz&desc1=Scott+W%27s+Full+Volume+Shorts+Black


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Februar 2011)

ah, da ist eine  Ja nun, ich habe sie ja schon


----------



## karmakiller (1. Februar 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> Gore Women Freeride Short ist mir viel zu dünn vom Stoff. Ein Mittelding zwischen den Troy Lee und der Gore wäre auch noch gut.



...so unterschiedlich sind die Vorlieben  ich find's gerade toll, dass sie so einen dünnen Stoff hat . Denn voher bin ich eine Sombrio Lotus-Short gefahren, die war mir immer viel zu dick = warm . Hatte auch keine Belüftung. Der Stoff ist deutlich dicker/fester als bei der Gore - aber ich denken dünner als das Troy-Lee-Material . 
Vielleicht wären die Sombrio-Shorts noch was für dich


----------

